# names???



## popples85 (Nov 12, 2008)

i recently bought a yelow bellied terripin and i wass wonderin if anyoe could come up with some names that i can call him?i have been rackin my brains but nothin sticks and if he out lives me then the name has to be a good one!haha!thanks alot.


----------



## joestan80 (Dec 1, 2009)

okk um rocky um ruby shiro sargon


----------



## joestan80 (Dec 1, 2009)

grime sapphire


----------



## RickyRockOn1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Mine are called Nipple, Gerbert & Turd, Thinking of Names for my Tortoises.

I like Levi & Kilo


----------

